
Corona Virus Rumour - davidabcd
Now it&#x27;s so tough to determine a news rumor or actual. Yesterday some people spread a news that one of my neighbors died due to covid-19. Lastly we got the update that he was suffering for serious heart problem for last 3 months and died for that.<p>Is there any authentic website which gives us country wise 100% correct data?
======
dylz
No one has 100% correct data, no test battery is 100% specific or accurate,
and no area is 100% tested.

